# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met GGZ Friesland Jeugd (locatie "de Boog")

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
GGZ Friesland Jeugd (locatie "de Boog")
Kempenaerssingel 2
Heerenveen

Bezoek de website van GGZ Friesland Jeugd


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met GGZ Friesland Jeugd (locatie "de Boog").*

----------

